# How long will the aches go on



## Old timer (1 Dec 2009)

I don`t want to become a long distance cyclist, just try to keep a bit fitter now that I`m getting close to retirement and doing less work.

I`ve only been back on my bike for a couple of weeks (after 20 years lapse) I`m just doing a few miles each day around the local country lanes. I`ve noticed today that whereas my knees and rear of my thigh have normally showed signs of punishment today when I got off it was the front of my thighs that felt like jelly. I did fit a set of strapless toe clips before this last run and they do hold my feet in a slightly different position so maybe it`s that? or maybe the toning is spreading around my legs

What do you reckon?


----------



## I am Spartacus (1 Dec 2009)

In terms of general fitness, there is no better way... (easier even that forking out for gym membership... pushing out the single scull ont' canal ... the 10 foot long treadmill in the lounge .... ) to get fitter than to get out on the bike... 
just keep riding and unless you can give the MO a bloody good reason to shirk, dont even think about every ache and pain...
came downstairs meself this morning... ouch .. I went.....sprayed some deep heat and spun it out for 20 miles in the cold cold cold air until it all went away..... bringing lightness and happiness


----------



## Bill Gates (1 Dec 2009)

Old timer said:


> I don`t want to become a long distance cyclist, just try to keep a bit fitter now that I`m getting close to retirement and doing less work.
> 
> I`ve only been back on my bike for a couple of weeks (after 20 years lapse) I`m just doing a few miles each day around the local country lanes. I`ve noticed today that whereas my knees and rear of my thigh have normally showed signs of punishment today when I got off it was the front of my thighs that felt like jelly. I did fit a set of strapless toe clips before this last run and they do hold my feet in a slightly different position so maybe it`s that? or maybe the toning is spreading around my legs
> 
> *What do you reckon?*



I reckon if you're going to ride regularly you'd better get use to it. Most days I seem to have some aches or pain somewhere.


----------



## jimboalee (1 Dec 2009)

http://www.ultralieve.co.uk/?utm_so...lieve_Pro_UK&gclid=CPL_nKTztZ4CFZQA4wodcERCmg

I just bought one of these.

It was advertised in CTC's magazine.

Christmas pressie to self...

First try tonight. Baseball pitcher's elbow flaring up again in the cold weather.


----------



## Old timer (1 Dec 2009)

What is good is that my last lower disk in my back is very worn out and slight bending forward for just a short time sees it playing up(like checking the oil on the car etc) but so far I haven`t had any problems from riding the bike provided I don`t cock my leg over the bike to get on when my I`m not warmed up without thinking.

I think I`ve got my saddle height adjusted OK with the slight bend in the knee when fully extended on the down stroke but whether something else in the set up is wrong or not I`m not sure because I tried to stand up on a hill today and almost fell off. ( road going MTB)


----------



## Old timer (1 Dec 2009)

jimboalee said:


> http://www.ultralieve.co.uk/?utm_so...lieve_Pro_UK&gclid=CPL_nKTztZ4CFZQA4wodcERCmg
> 
> I just bought one of these.
> 
> ...



That looks good.

I get cramps in my calf at night in the summer when it`s hot and I sweat and the doctor has put me on quinine. when I asked the doctor how it works she didn`t know but just knew it helped. she checked the pulse in my legs and said it was very good.


----------



## ASC1951 (1 Dec 2009)

Bill Gates said:


> I reckon if you're going to ride regularly you'd better get use to it. Most days I seem to have some aches or pain somewhere.


Me too. I'm slightly ahead of you, Old Timer, I retired in July. Instead of an occasional run plus cycling in the daylight at weekends and swimming every other Sunday, I now find I am doing a couple of hours of one of them almost every day.

So the rule of thumb is that if it hasn't got an ache in it, it has probably dropped off.


----------



## rmiker (2 Dec 2009)

Hi Oldtimer,

Like ACS1951 I retired this year, back in Feb. Decided to treat myself, so built a new bike.

At first it was a bit of a stuggle, out of breath and 'jelly legs', though no serious aches or pains.
My answer for 'jelly legs' is to use the lower gears and spin the pedals instead of pushing too hard. Hills take a bit longer but I don't need to stop and can keep going.

Mike


----------



## dan_bo (2 Dec 2009)

I quite like that ache in my legs of a morning- reminds me that I enjoy cycling!


----------



## nigelb (2 Dec 2009)

Its approaching the stairs in the morning that scares me.

When I get home in the evening, and I try to go upstairs, if its a problem I'm fine, just grab a pint of water, sit down, and wait for wife (and some sympathy - hah!).

However, first thing, I don't realise how bad my legs are until I'm down the first step, and by then I'm committed!

Not that my legs ache or anything you understand 

Nige


----------



## SavageHoutkop (2 Dec 2009)

I only started in June, much younger than you but completely new.
Home to work is 5 miles or so, front of my thighs took about a month to get used to it.
Keep it up!


----------



## montage (2 Dec 2009)

I find eating something with protein within a few minutes of getting home takes a great deal of the ache away.


----------



## Banjo (3 Dec 2009)

Old timer said:


> I don`t want to become a long distance cyclist, just try to keep a bit fitter now that I`m getting close to retirement and doing less work.
> 
> I`ve only been back on my bike for a couple of weeks (after 20 years lapse) I`m just doing a few miles each day around the local country lanes. I`ve noticed today that whereas my knees and rear of my thigh have normally showed signs of punishment today when I got off it was the front of my thighs that felt like jelly. I did fit a set of strapless toe clips before this last run and they do hold my feet in a slightly different position so maybe it`s that? or maybe the toning is spreading around my legs
> 
> What do you reckon?


front of thigh pain can be related to seat too low.

I found the video on this site usefull for setting the bike up.http://bikedynamics.co.uk/?gclid=CNLLqN-ku54CFWlr4wodMl2nmA


----------



## jimboalee (4 Dec 2009)

Banjo said:


> front of thigh pain can be related to seat too low.
> 
> I found the video on this site usefull for setting the bike up.http://bikedynamics.co.uk/?gclid=CNLLqN-ku54CFWlr4wodMl2nmA



Mike Veal retired from the Vehicle Dynamics department at Jaguar Land Rover earlier this year.

I enquired about a fitting (with a discount). The other cyclists here said "You don't need to mate. Mike would have told you if your bike wasn't right when he worked here."


----------



## mongoose 1984 (16 Dec 2009)

*ultralieve pro - it may actually work*

Being a triathlete or least trying to get to a level that is acceptable and not embarrasing myself or my kids... I got ultralieve pro probably about 5 weeks ago due to constant ankle pain - the running bit is Ok but it must on the bike with the constant same movement that's putting pressure on the ankle bone or ligaments around it... 

cut a long boring story short - the pain usually gets worse 2/3 days later... tried ultralieve pro for 3 weeks - twice a day around the ankle area and kept off the bike too 

now i'm back on the bike and the pain has reduced - can't tell if it will completely go but it means that i can get back out there and not get moody with the family - I ran out of gel really quick but i got this code to get it half price - i'll come back and let you know what it is..

let me know if ultralieve helps you.. good trick.. you'll need plenty of gel and keep it on high mode for max benefits


----------



## jimboalee (17 Dec 2009)

*Ultralieve Pro*

It's a magic wand.

I have had mine for four weeks and treat my lower back every two days.

Strangely, I don't get back pain while cycling. It's when I'm rolling a tyre on a rim. 
I changed both tyres on a friend's bike Tuesday evening and didn't get any twinges at all.

I walked into Solihull Hospital Phyiso Dpt to enquire, AND THEY HAVE ONE !!


----------



## jimboalee (17 Dec 2009)

PS

*Westons.com*

*Ultrasound Gel*

*Ultrasound Gel Clear 1kg*

Ref: HEN-H361KG1C
Ultrasound Gel Clear 1kg


*
Price: £4.58 ex. vat £5.27 inc. VAT (uk/eu)
today's rates: USD 7.73 Euro 5*


----------



## Globalti (17 Dec 2009)

Check that you've got the saddle in the correct fore and aft position and height as well as posture. All three adjustments are important. There is a method of checking fore and aft position by using a plumb line from your knee to the pedal spindle but it's hard to explain - you might find an illustration if you look at Sheldon Brown.

My GP asked me a couple of days ago "I hope you understand the importance of eating well when you cycle?" He meant quality proteins and carbohydrates as well as fruit and veg.


----------



## mongoose 1984 (17 Dec 2009)

*ultralieve*

excellent - thanks for this - it will save me a small fortune


----------

